# Magic 3/15/2014



## Bostonian (Mar 15, 2014)

*Date(s) Skied: *3/15/2014

*Resort or Ski Area: *Magic

*Conditions:*  Flurries, Spring, overcast (with some sun)

*Trip Report:  *What a blast today being able to ski with everyone!  Got up to Magic around 8:45 and quickly met up with some of the group at the lodge.  Everyone who I skied with was very cool!  Don't have much time, since I need to get in the shower and out to dinner.  Snow was good and soft... Was happy to hit talisman, sorcerer, trick, wizard, mystery and vertigo to name a few...   Only a few photos, but here they are:

Magic in all it's glory!:






Red Lift:





Talisman (I think):





Riding up the Red:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2014)

Sorry I missed most of the crew. Darn kids! Got a couple nice runs in at the end of my day.


----------



## Tin (Mar 15, 2014)

Great day and great meeting folks. We had a blast poaching the Red Line and others. Thanks guys

(Dumping here now, can't wait for tomorrow)


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2014)

Tin said:


> We had a blast poaching the Red Line and others.



Some snowboarders got their tickets clipped for that!


----------



## makimono (Mar 15, 2014)

Red Line is one of the closures that I (almost) always respect. Black Line and Magician on the other hand...

Sounds like a fun day for the mini-AZ summit, sorry I missed it! I'll be up tomorrow though, if anyone's staying say hi to the goofball on non-standard equipment.


----------



## hammer (Mar 16, 2014)

Had a great time (Twilight Zone and Green Line kicked my butt), thanks to the "regulars" for the tour.  Favorite runs for me were Talisman earlier in the day, Sorcerer, and Black Line.

FWIW I saw a fair amount of rope ducking yesterday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2014)

I didn't realize there were that many condos and houses there. Whoever has that chalet with the big fire pit right off of lower magic carpet is a lucky man (or woman)!

The fun stuff I did hit was really good: Black line, Twilightzone, and even Disappearing Act. Going to keep an eye on the weather and see if I can grab a pow day up there without the kids so I can really explore.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 16, 2014)

makimono said:


> Red Line is one of the closures that I (almost) always respect. Black Line and Magician on the other hand...
> 
> Sounds like a fun day for the mini-AZ summit, sorry I missed it! I'll be up tomorrow though, if anyone's staying say hi to the goofball on non-standard equipment.



The top half of Witch and Red Line had some of the best snow on the mountain after things softened up. Would have never considered it in the AM. Saw multiple patrollers on the lift as we were coming down and no one said a word (at least not patrol!). We poached Magician and lower part of Black Magic. Magician was definitely sketchy.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 16, 2014)

hammer said:


> Had a great time (Twilight Zone and Green Line kicked my butt), thanks to the "regulars" for the tour.  Favorite runs for me were Talisman earlier in the day, Sorcerer, and Black Line.
> 
> FWIW I saw a fair amount of rope ducking yesterday.



You pushed yourself all day. Glad we skied together!


----------



## Tin (Mar 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> The top half of Witch and Red Line had some of the best snow on the mountain after things softened up. Would have never considered it in the AM. Saw multiple patrollers on the lift as we were coming down and no one said a word (at least not patrol!). We poached Magician and lower part of Black Magic. Magician was definitely sketchy.



What are you? Stupid?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 16, 2014)

Tin said:


> What are you? Stupid?



Yes....yes I am


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 16, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Yes....yes I am



I can confirm this.  

Thanks for the après, Tin.  It's always fun to hang out with you guys!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 17, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I can confirm this.
> 
> Thanks for the après, Tin. It's always fun to hang out with you guys!
> 
> ...



Better than being labeled a glade snob......This one doesn't have enough trees....this one has too many


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 17, 2014)

A magical day at Magic for sure.  Next time gotta make sure to track down all of you.  Wa-loaf I identified from his picture and his kids.  Sounds like Hammer and I parked next to each other and failed to connect.  Next time.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Tin (Mar 17, 2014)

We will be there Saturday.


----------

